# Most efficient wire marking system?



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I need to upgrade my wire marking. I'm still using these stupid books. They're fine for marking for pulls, but they're slow and not as professional-looking as they could be. What's the best way to go? Money isn't an issue where hardware is concerned, and if the system saves time it will save money. I've seen the heat-shrink systems and they are very nice, but I wonder about the time it takes to shrink them on. Maybe it's not an issue?

What have you tried, and what do you wish you'd bought instead?

Mike


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I use 3m labels and pen. I'm not sure what it is called. The labels are in a red dispenser and pen comes with it.



3m scotchcode write on wire marker dispenser


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

All our trucks have a "Brady TLS 2200" :thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Brady has a lot of good systems.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no single good system.

If you just want to mark them with circuit numbers, then the books or a hot dog will work.

if you want to get fancy, you'll need a printing system. Brady has lots of them, as do others.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We use a Brady BMP21. For $150 it's worth the money.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wingnut said:


> All our trucks have a "Brady TLS 2200" :thumbsup:


These are really nice until to have to pay for the shrink tube labels.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

We use the Rhino 5200, very nice. :thumbup:

http://rhinolabeling.com/Printers_5200_Features.shtm


----------



## WannaBeaElectrician (Aug 15, 2010)

Even Im using the Rhino 5200, its a good and amazing one, you can go for that


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

I just started using the Rhino 5200 and I like it so far. I haven't done a lot of wire marking until recently and it took a couple tries to find the right type of label.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

sparky970 said:


> We use a Brady BMP21. For $150 it's worth the money.


 x2 They do quite a bit that the old ID Pals didn't.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> These are really nice until to have to pay for the shrink tube labels.


We use the self adhesive type about $120 for a roll of 5000

It took a while too figure out how too put them on and not get them dirty.:whistling2:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> I use 3m labels and pen. I'm not sure what it is called. The labels are in a red dispenser and pen comes with it.
> 
> I have used them before and they are okay. The pen it comes with sucks. A fine point permanent marker works way better.
> They are not professional. They look like s**t especially if the one doing the marking has dirty hands and bad handwriting.


----------



## piercent (Sep 15, 2011)

3M just posted an article on wire marking. http://www.newark.com/pdfs/techarticles/3M/WiremarkingFeaturesBenefits.pdf It covers the types of products that should be marked, their products, including the features, benefits and advantages, as well as product descriptions, numbers and quantities. Here's the main adhesive wire marker page http://www.newark.com/wire-markers-adhesive.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

rhino 5200. they sell the tapes for the 3M version which is the same exact thing at the supply house


----------



## Peerless Design (Dec 3, 2011)

It depends on the type of labelling. I like the snap on plastic markers for labelling conductors in panels. They're neat, clean, professional looking, permanent, and they stay that way. You don't have to wash your hands before using them.


----------



## mjancosek (Feb 11, 2013)

Sometimes those books are a pain in the but. why not try to use [url ="http://signslabelstapesandmore.com/clip-wire-markers-c-113_115.html"]Clip-On Wire Markers[/url]? They are cheap and easily slid onto your wires.


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I use 3m labels and pen. I'm not sure what it is called. The labels are in a red dispenser and pen comes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 3m scotchcode write on wire marker dispenser


My supply calls them SWD wire markers.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

sparky970 said:


> These are really nice until to have to pay for the shrink tube labels.


 
You don't charge these out/include them in your bid??


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

For a few I use the TLS2200.. For lots of tags I get them printed by a company in Edmonton...It saves on the guy on site doing them and they are cheaper than the 2200...

As for shrinking time, it is neglible if you shrink as you go..If you want to go back afterwards, it becomes time consuming...


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Those Rhino labelers are the exact same as the 3M label makers.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Brady?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Ink pens bleed and smudge so bad the labels are unreadable.
Fine point permanent Sharpies work the best IF you have good penmanship.
I use the printed heat shrink on pieces of wire / cable insulation slipped over twisted wires so the heat shrink doesn't conform to the twist.

The key for us was to have a universal code for every type of wire connection everyone uses including jumpers and spare wires.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Brady wrap around labels are the best


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I use 3m labels and pen. I'm not sure what it is called. The labels are in a red dispenser and pen comes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 3m scotchcode write on wire marker dispenser





John Valdes said:


> I have used them before and they are okay. The pen it comes with sucks. A fine point permanent marker works way better.
> They are not professional. They look like s**t especially if the one doing the marking has dirty hands and bad handwriting.


I tend to keep one of those in my electronics bag to label stuff in service work where I don't want to drag out a Dymo just to label a wire or two or a couple belden cables that I might have to replace quick. Got to use a real sharpie with them though. 

For any real labeling a Dymo 5200 comes out. We have some desk printers ,that are Bradey I think, for larger labels too.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Brady has a hand held.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I use the Panduit Panther LS8e system. Reasonably priced....less than $500 bucks so we can have a few around and not go broke for them. They only labels that get a bit expensive are the heat shrink style. 

They can print any type of label you want......self-laminating, thermal transfer heat shrink tubing,die cut-component labels and continuous tape. Basically it'll do what ever I need it to do.....wether we are identifying conductors in a panel or labeling a data rack or data outlets in the field.


----------

